# Need help impressing a girl



## Jeremiah Miller (Jul 31, 2018)

I have some basic woodworking skills. I've built boxes and such, but I don't have any shop tools. I can pick up a handsaw and a dremmel for this, and hopefully that is enough. 

But what I'd like to do is build this jewelry box for a lady I'm dating. It unfortunately sold out rather quickly as a limited edition item. The basic dimensions are 7x7x5. And as an amateur, I'm having a little trouble figuring out the cuts I'll need, and how to attach the corners. I was thinking dove tailing, but if there is a better option, I'd love to hear from experts. I'm also unsure how to make the trim at the bottom and the cover on the top. I'm sure if I saw plans for something similar, I could grasp it easier.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I can help only with anther option:

There are wood specialty stores that sell all sorts of crafting parts ( balls, wheels, etc).
I have seen that they have unfinished wooden boxes of several sizes.

One of those.
Line the inside with felt cloth.
Chip carve and finish the outside.

You would have to do all the decorative stuff anyway, no matter what you built as a box.

Honestly, brother, do you believe that 7x7x5 will hold all this babe's loot?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

7x7x5 is really small. If you are going to do this I would scale it up to at least 14x14x8. Really do difference in what you do to make the box.


That said, it will be a tough job with only a hand saw. You will need to be proficient with that saw. Myself, I would not tackle it because my manual tool usage is not that accurate. Cutting dovetails for the first time will also be a higher skill level.


George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Jeremiah Miller said:


> I have some basic woodworking skills. I've built boxes and such, but I don't have any shop tools. I can pick up a handsaw and a dremmel for this, and hopefully that is enough.
> 
> But what I'd like to do is build this jewelry box for a lady I'm dating. It unfortunately sold out rather quickly as a limited edition item. The basic dimensions are 7x7x5. And as an amateur, I'm having a little trouble figuring out the cuts I'll need, and how to attach the corners. I was thinking dove tailing, but if there is a better option, I'd love to hear from experts. I'm also unsure how to make the trim at the bottom and the cover on the top. I'm sure if I saw plans for something similar, I could grasp it easier.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Jeremiah,
The project pictured is a level 3 project on a scale of 1 to 5 with 5 being extremely difficult. If you have very few tools and little woodworking experience this will be a hard project to learn on. Jointery, drawers, trays, mirror insert, hinges and finish. 
Sometimes a small project is just as difficult as a larger project and that will be the case with this. If you have access to a good tablesaw you can cut this project out quickly. For materials I suggest you use solid 1/2” thick lumber for the box, 3/8” thick for the drawer sides and 1/8” sheet material (ply, Masonite or MDF) for the bottoms. 
No need for dovetails but tight fitting Rabbet joints can be cut on the TS.


----------



## Jeremiah Miller (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you for the replies everyone, you've given me a lot to think about regarding this project.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeremiah Miller said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone, you've given me a lot to think about regarding this project.


Dont let it all get you discouraged though! I agree with Toolman that that particular box would be pretty middle of the road, skillswise, and probably not what you want to tackle for a first project. 

That said though, a jewelry box in general is a fantastic place to start! A simple, flip top box can be very easily accomplished with nothing more than a handsaw and some chisels, something like this:
http://www.itos365.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/jewel_box15-4.jpg

Simple hand-cut box joints on the corner, basic hinges and latches, nothing too complex there, very easy to do though would take some practice. May not be as fancy, but its a much better starting point, plus the lady-friend will likely be more impressed that you hand-made something for her


----------



## Masterjack (Sep 14, 2018)

I can send you my picture... that might impress her.... LOL...


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Check Hobby Lobby as they have boxes of all sizes and wood that you can use for the jewelry box. If you really want to impress her, win the lottery. Or you will have them lined up and take our pick. Good woodworking!


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

If you really want to impress a girl:
1. Keep a steady job
2. Find time to spend with her doing things she enjoys (have to act like you enjoy it)
3. Be respectful to her parents and your own
4. Tell her the truth even when it's not what you think she wants to hear
5. Put the toilet seat down after you pee
6. Fold that pile of clothes in the dryer
7. Unload/Load the dishwasher

If you can do all that she won't even realize you can't craft fine furniture!


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice thought but this might be a bit of a challenge with limited tools and experience. I suggest a simpler box with a hinged or removable lid and lining inside with a small tray. To make it standout go with some exotic wood with interesting grain like spalted maple, lace wood... and a finish to make the grain pop. The box is small so the cost for a special wood is reasonable. That will get her attention.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey there Jeremiah, that's awesome you thinking about trying something like this for your girl but trust me when I tell you and "no slamming Dremel" because I have 3 Dremels and 4 other rotary tools I use for my sticks but honestly a Dremel is the last tool I would purchase for this kind of project. A Dremel is more free hand than anything. Beautiful box regardless but if anything I would purchase a decent table saw...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How to impress a lady?*



Jeremiah Miller said:


> I have some basic woodworking skills. I've built boxes and such, but I don't have any shop tools. I can pick up a handsaw and a dremmel for this, and hopefully that is enough.
> 
> But what I'd like to do is build this jewelry box for a lady I'm dating. It unfortunately sold out rather quickly as a limited edition item. The basic dimensions are 7x7x5. And as an amateur, I'm having a little trouble figuring out the cuts I'll need, and how to attach the corners. I was thinking dove tailing, but if there is a better option, I'd love to hear from experts. I'm also unsure how to make the trim at the bottom and the cover on the top. I'm sure if I saw plans for something similar, I could grasp it easier.
> 
> ...


Any righteous woman would be impressed with any hand made gift they receive.... :smile2:

This box you pictured is not a beginner project, unless you have some accurate equipment for cutting the pieces. That could be hand saws or power saws like a table saw. My first table was purchased with high school graduation money back in 1960. I still have some parts from it! 
I personally, wouldn't attempt to make this without a table saw. get a decent one with a cast iron top and it will last a lifetime. You will use it more each year you improve your skills. Used ones are available from Craig's List and other resale sources. 

Now, if you need plans, then that tells me you can't easily visualize how it's made. Being able to visualize construction and joinery is a tremendous asset, but some folks just don't have it. It can be acquired over time as you build more projects. Sketching out your plan is another great skill and will make the project go much easier. Most of the issues are in the corner joinery, and you can make it "butt" simple or box joints or dovetails or half laps or splined miters... :surprise2:

Once you decide on that, you can practice those joints first and then proceed to the actual project. Another "issue" is being able to size your workpieces accurately, especially ripping then to width. A drawer must have sides that are accurate, or it won't slide well. ... more practice. It's not a common bit of advice here, BUT having a bandsaw can be a huge advantage when starting out making small projects. It can be set up to accurately rip and crosscut and they are often within a limited budget price wise. 

Good Luck with your project! :vs_cool:


----------



## urbanlogger (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds to me as though going out and buying a bunch of equipment to set up a shop might not be a viable solution here. Band saws and table saws are great to have and I highly recommend you get both if you wish to continue woodworking, but in the mean time, you might consider joining a local woodworkers guild. At least until you can put together your own shop. They will also have plenty of old timers there that are usually happy to help you through your project. It’s a great way to learn and will provide you with all the necessary resources to get started on your project. It’s at least worth considering


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty10101 (Apr 1, 2017)

How about a different alternative?

You're looking to make a "handmade" jewelry box--fine
How about buying a kit & assembling & finishing yourself? By hand

something from
https://baynebox.com/categories/our-newest-wood-project-kits.html

probably other kits out there but I've had excellent results & CS from these guys


----------

